# Honda 1332 Snowblower vs. Harper storm



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I bought a used Honda 1332 track model with electric start from my Honda dealer less than a month ago. I couldn't believe the price on this snowblower. I seen them on Craigslist and Facebook for $2000-$2800 used. I got mine for $950 with tax. The Honda dealer wrote it up wrong and had it as model number 1132, in lieu of 1332. :smile2:
Anyways, I was so pumped for this storm, as it be the first time I used my Honda snowblower. The thing ate snow like nothing and threw it 60-70 feet. Let me know your comments!

Youtube links:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

congrats.

it did sound in parts that you were taxing the engine a little by going too fast .

just my take.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I envy your lack of wind to be able to get that nice, tight stream. My cleanup was lots super dry powdery snow and just enough wind that half the snow stayed in a nice stream like that, the other half just turned into a cloud even if I kept the deflector low. I had to pause a few times to let the snow dissipate because I couldn't see where I was going.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep Honda can eat it! Leaving quite a bit of snow on the drive. If thats hard surface you can set that a bit lower and get cleaner in one pass. I set the scraper at about 1/8 for smooth hard surface. Whatever works.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you guys think the dealer screwed up when he sold it to me for $950? I still dont understand why so cheap.. Thanks for your input


----------



## Niraj KP (Jan 2, 2019)

it's a steal for 1332 for that price..


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Here is a picture of when I purchased it at the dealership. Was $875 + tax


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

That's what Im saying.. They go for $2000-$2800 Used Everywhere


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> I envy your lack of wind to be able to get that nice, tight stream. My cleanup was lots super dry powdery snow and just enough wind that half the snow stayed in a nice stream like that, the other half just turned into a cloud even if I kept the deflector low. I had to pause a few times to let the snow dissipate because I couldn't see where I was going.


I'm with you on the envy.. was blowing tonight and I ended up just raising the chute as vertical as I could get it.. the wind took it before it had a chance to hit ground.. I think the neighbors 1/4 mile away probably think it's snowing..


----------

